# Puyallup Valley Cruisers and the Skidkings Coldvember  17th Chase the Turkey ride ..



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello SKIDKINGS! Here is the poster! Mark those un-used calendars..NOVEMBER 17TH 2018..It's the COLDVEMBER CHASE THE TURKEY RIDE. Meet at the Cockrell Brewing and Cidery
 6613 144th ave. Ct. E , Puyallup , Wn. 98372. Meet and greet at 9 am … ride at 10 am ..THERE WILL BE RAFFLES FOR SOME REALLY NEET STUFF,ONE OF WHICH IS THIS 1957 EVEN -COLSON MATIDOR BICYCLE .ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THE MARINE CORP TOYS FOR TOTS ..SO LETS DO THIS ! 
 This is a Puyallup Valley Cruisers ride ,Officially endorsed by the Skidkings Vintage Bicycle Club. 
 LET'S CHASE SOME TURKEYS!.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 16, 2018)

Bikes are loaded up, weather forecast looks good, let's ride! See you in the a.m. Gary!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2018)

Woke up to a clear November sky, and a bright sunrise. Great day for a bike ride!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2018)

35 riders on a clear crisp Pacific Northwest day. We had a fundraiser for the U.S.M.C. "Toys for Tots" program and raised $1000 to donate to their cause. Thanks to everyone who donated prizes bought raffle tickets, and especially Gary J. and Frank and Pam for donating the bicycle for the raffle. Very generous group that finds a way to give back to the community we live in.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2018)

more pics.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2018)

still more....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2018)

the raffle winner.....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 19, 2018)

Great pictures and a Awesome day on Saturday the 17th with the Puyallup valley cruisers chasing turkeys on a incredible awesome day .Thanks to the Cockrell Cidery for their hospitality. With the help of the Skidkings and the Puyallup Valley Cruisers we raised $1000.00 for the Marines Toys for Tots and the Secret Santa's .Lots of great prizes in the  raffle, main giveaway was a 1957 Evens-Colson Matador. Awesome time with awesome folks all going to a awesome cause. Thanks to Tim the Skid and Sue Hanson, Betty Simpson for their dedication .


----------

